# Sub needed for lisle, woodridge, downers grove area



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I am in need of 1 sub for a route in the Downers Grove, Lisle, Woodridge, Willowbrook area.

Must have valid DL (we will check) 
Must have valid Insurance (Auto & GL)
Must have verifiable experience at least 5 years 
Must have a salt spreader and plow
All accounts must be done before 5:30AM M-F and as needed throughout the day

Contractors paid every 15 days.

If intrested email me @ [email protected]

Need to know ASAP.

Thanks 
Mike Hambrick


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

Hambrick & Co.;1136769 said:


> I am in need of 1 sub for a route in the Downers Grove, Lisle, Woodridge, Willowbrook area.
> 
> Must have valid DL (we will check)
> Must have valid Insurance (Auto & GL)
> ...


Sent email yesterday...


----------



## triplaz (Nov 6, 2008)

I can help you with that route.
Call me: 630.362.6244
Thanks


----------

